# Any horse training moms out there?



## StarMXgurl (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey there, 
I'm pregnant with my first child and normally train full time but due to the risk of injury falling off I decided to take a break from training and work on giving a lot of lessons. 

My questions is how do you juggle having baby around and your teaching/training schedule?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My trainer in Texas had two little ones--one that was 'infant' aged and one that was toddler aged. 

To my knowledge, she had a nanny to help out with her chitlens, and the father helped out in the evenings if she had to be at horse shows. 
.../I'm no help at all x.x

PS-Congrats!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

You just kind of go with it. Your clients will have to understand that there will be days you just can't do lessons etc and days when the baby will be sick etc. It takes an adjustment.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

StarMXgurl said:


> Hey there,
> I'm pregnant with my first child and normally train full time but due to the risk of injury falling off I decided to take a break from training and work on giving a lot of lessons.
> 
> My questions is how do you juggle having baby around and your teaching/training schedule?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It's not easy! But it can only be done with a good support system. I've had to cut way back on my training and focus more on teaching so I can stay home a few days during the week. At least for a few years. On the days I work my kiddo's grandparents come to babysit. My husband is also very supportive and he watches him on the weekends when I'm at shows. I also have a few college aged baby sitters who I hire when I have extra things to do. During the summers when the kids are out out of school I hire a few of them to get my horses ready for me and watch my kid while I"m riding. 

It's not ideal because training is not a job you can do halfway but I have told myself that this is just a temporary season of my life. Before I know it the kid will be in school all day and it won't be long before the he is off at college! So it's disappointing I don't get to ride as much as I'd like but time goes quick and spending a few years to focus more on family was the right decision for me.


----------

